
My New First Principle of Programming: Good Code Is Easy to Change - ingve
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/12/05/first-principle-of-programming/
======
taylodl
I wish this had gone the extra step and defined how code is easy to change:

\- it's easy to identify and make the change

\- it's easy to test and verify the change and ensure nothing else has been
broken

\- it's easy to build and deploy the artifact containing the change

The point being it's not just about code.

